# How to get rid of facial wrinkles



## David Ilzhoefer (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello:

This is my first, so any help is appreciated.
Attached is a photo I took of Bill Haley Jr. and I am wanting to clean up some of the wrinkles in his face.

I used an adjustment brush with soften skin presets, -100 clarity and brushed it, but it didn't help that much.

I am on the right track?
Any guidance is really appreciated.

Thank you,
David


----------



## clee01l (Nov 20, 2016)

If you are careful, you can clone them out with the clone tool.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 20, 2016)

You could try some negative sharpness in the adjustment brush to soften the wrinkles some.
You could clone them away with the spot removal but use some opacity to avoid an unnatural look


----------

